# Breeding??



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

I have two male rats (names not yet decided) and i want to get females to breed, you know, because babies are so cute. Any advice would be appriciated.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't. 

There are enough rats out there who are in need of homes. Why add to the overpopulation problem?


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

..........because the babies are cute?


----------



## Izzed (Oct 7, 2009)

Why don't you breed trolls? They're cute too! Check EBAY. :


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Ewww, troll dolls? they are ugly

if you all feel so strongly about it, then fine, i wont


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Incase you hadn't read, the description for this forum;



> *Please do not discuss intentional breeding here* - We are not experienced breeders, and cannot offer advice on breeding. This area is for getting help if your female rat accidentally becomes pregnant or gives birth to an unexpected litter.


Breeding rats, especially those of petstore origin and unknown genetics is incredibly irresponsible. There are SO many rats out there at the moment who are being pts because homes cannot be found for them and people with the "babies are just SO cute" attitude are making the situation worse.

Because rats are easy to breed does not mean that they should be.

Because rat babies are cute does not mean you should breed.

If you want to experience the 'aww cute baby' factor - foster a pregnant girl from a rescue. Or be patient and learn the *correct* way to breed rats and help improve genetics for our pet rats.

If you have this attitude and respond in this way to any view that is not your own



> if you all feel so strongly about it, then fine, i wont


then you are going the wrong way about making friends on this forum.


----------



## Izzed (Oct 7, 2009)

From reading the other topics these guys have posted in, they don't seem to be here to make friends.

I totally agree with Ration on the fosters. It's a great way to see the cute babies and experience them.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

the troll comment was obviously a joke aimed at your own ignorance. if you are prepared to watch innocent babies suffer possible health issues and death because of your irresponsibility then fine. but if you have one ounce of compassion for rats, you won't be so careless.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

I know this is a troll.

And by the way , nobody should breed. Even 'good' breeders.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Siamese said:


> I know this is a troll.
> 
> And by the way , nobody should breed. Even 'good' breeders.


I disagree. And I am a passionate rescuer. I am seeing what the lack of good breeders is doing to the rats in my area. The rats are getting sicklier and their conformation is changing for the worse and it is affecting their health.

More females are getting HED, the rescue rats heads are very very narrow now which can cause sinus issues/resp. issues, etc.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> I disagree. And I am a passionate rescuer. I am seeing what the lack of good breeders is doing to the rats in my area. The rats are getting sicklier and their conformation is changing for the worse and it is affecting their health.
> 
> More females are getting HED, the rescue rats heads are very very narrow now which can cause sinus issues/resp. issues, etc.


Totally agree. The only long-term way around this is *good* breeding bringing some good, healthy, genetics back into pet rats lines


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, I'll look into fostering then.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

This is an interesting post. It almost seems fake, telling how someone with zero knowledge of breeding ethics would post...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My girl is pregnant with an accidental litter, but i would NEVER intentionally breed. So many rats need homes, it's a foolish act to breed simply because they are "cute. What happens when they are fully grown, will they not be cute anymore?
I practically run a mini rat rescue, I always take in friends unwanted rats or just rats plucked from filthy pet stores, and either re home them or keep them.
Breeding is something only someone with experience should do, and not for reasons like their cute.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

kiko said:


> My girl is pregnant with an accidental litter, but i would NEVER intentionally breed. So many rats need homes, it's a foolish act to breed simply because they are "cute. What happens when they are fully grown, will they not be cute anymore?
> I practically run a mini rat rescue, I always take in friends unwanted rats or just rats plucked from filthy pet stores, and either re home them or keep them.
> Breeding is something only someone with experience should do, and not for reasons like their cute.


That's sweet of you. I'd love to rescue all the ratties no one wanted, but I just don't have the space for it >.< 
And your right. Breeding should be done to better the genetics in rats, which is what I hope to do someday when I have the space and money to do it properly. By then I should have a wealth of knowledge from this forum. Which is awesome btw!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish we could ban trolls!


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Technically you can. 
I was banned once because I was thought to be causing trouble at a company forum when all I was doing was asking questions about a product that didn't work. This company had previous problems before tho so they were defensive from the start.
But we're not selling anything here so people should try to be considerate and read before they start posting things they'll get in trouble for later...

However, I think we should give people a bit of time to adjust to the way things work around here. I'm still getting used to this place, being only a few day old member. 
I know I hated being accused of being a troll when I wasn't one.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah i saw them, but it could be possible that she's not from America or is an awkward child. Idk what your experience with Asians is, but a lot of the asians I've known are either a little off or crazy. Some are really sweet, but that's just what I've noticed. Not that this excuses how she's been acting.
I do wish she'd post up pic of her rats tho so we'd know she was serious about being here.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm I say crazy asian in the most loving way  But only becus my friends would kill me if I didn't XD

You may be right. Hopefully she'll stop tho. She prob got the hint and took off. Saved the mods the dirty work of removing her.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I don't think they ban on this site


Ban's can (and have) happened but there are now NO moderators and RFAdmin never visits the forum. He's not signed on since 22 August!

I PM'd him the day that MahRatz started posting all the 'fun' stuff, advising him that there was a potential troll and he's not logged in to even read it.

He's an absolutely useless admin and this site is all the worse these days because of it.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> > > I don't think they ban on this site
> ...


I used to be until the (then) mods got fed up with RFAdmin's total lack of effort where this forum is concerned. We created Brux N Boggle when RFAdmin took things too far and run the place like we always wanted ratforum run  Much better


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

kiko said:


> My girl is pregnant with an accidental litter, but i would NEVER intentionally breed. So many rats need homes, it's a foolish act to breed simply because they are "cute. What happens when they are fully grown, will they not be cute anymore?
> I practically run a mini rat rescue, I always take in friends unwanted rats or just rats plucked from filthy pet stores, and either re home them or keep them.
> Breeding is something only someone with experience should do, and not for reasons like their cute.


Once again, Kiko, you and I have something in common!
You know, someone should put up a thread with pics and the details of rat mills and pet stores VS rat rescues. I think it would encourage alot more people to not go to the pet store, cause believe it or not, some still do.
I am not going to lie, when I was like 8 or 9, I used to go buy baby feeders and keep them as pets, and I loved them.
But for every one I saved, I gave the shop money to buy 5 more from a mill or a backyard breeder.
I did love my rats, and I am not saying that pet store rats are worth any less than well-bred rats; I don't think that anyone on this does.
I just think it is wrong to support the mistreatment of more by saving a few, it really cancels out the good deed. That goes for buying anything from one of those places (though some have to for suplies) and that's why you have to limit what you will and will not buy.
Buying rats also tells them that there is demand, which again increases the problem.
My mother explained this to me when I was 12 and I wanted to get another pair of rats (it had been a month or so since mine had passed)
So I went to the store and asked to see the rats, as my mother had said not to do. I knew that even without the rat mill factor, I would need an adult to buy them. So when the kid who was working turned to talk to someone, I let two of the little guys climb into my jacket pocket. i handled the others for a oment, then said I was going to go home and ask my mom.
I got quite the scolding when I told my mom what I had done, but she did let me keep them.
The point is, DON'T BREED OR BUY WHILE SHELTER RATS DIE!


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

That was very clever of you as a little kid. Sneaking rats in your pocket 

I had a friend once who, while she didn't steal the thing, kept a live hamster in her pocket for the entire school day. And this was while we were in high school. And she let it pee and poop in her pocket while she fed it whatever she could....

Now that's just stupidity. 

But I get what your saying about the buying rats from pet stores bit. I've never bought a rat from a store myself, but this lil guy I saved recently did happen to come from one. Thankfully this pet store only breeds their own so it's not a massive amount.... sadly they aren't very good breeders


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> Brux N Boggle? Should I be going here?


Not unless you want to. It was just set up by a few mods and members here who had had enough, that's all. There's all the same information (and a lot more) it's just not as active as this forum. If you want to have a look though;

http://www.bruxnboggle.com


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

it is everything & more....

more like---


It is everything & less.... there are no trolls to deal with since moderators can actually moderate


----------

